# No reverse lights working



## Buyingcheap13 (Sep 29, 2016)

After having my tranny rebuilt and reinstalled can figure out why my reverse lights aren't working.


----------



## Buyingcheap13 (Sep 29, 2016)

Replaced the bulbs and checked all fuses inside and under the hood.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Buyingcheap13 said:


> After having my tranny rebuilt and reinstalled can figure out why my reverse lights aren't working.


Well, Buyingcheap - you're also "thinking cheap" if you really want help. *"Might" help if you provided year of truck, model, and whether your rebuilt transmission just happens to be automatic or manual. * A manual transmission has a switch on the transmission actuated when the transmission is put shifted into reverse; possibly the wires were not connected to the switch. Automatic may have transmission switch or a switch or sensor in the gear linkage mechanism. It's all just guessing if you do not provide information.

Was the "tranny" rebuilt by someone else and installed by you, or the whole job done by a shop ??? If a shop - take back to that shop, it's something THEY did !!! Sheesh !!!


----------



## Buyingcheap13 (Sep 29, 2016)

It's a 2005 Nismo frontier LE 4x4. It's automatic transmission. A shop did the whole job. They say I have electrical issue somewhere with the lights


----------



## Buyingcheap13 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm wondering if there are any hidden or undocumented fuses under the dashboard that connect into the reverse lights. This was the issue with a 05 titan video I watched on YouTube.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a fuse panel when you pull down the glove box door that you may want to check.


----------

